# Cobia on a 9wt?



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to catch a cobia on the fly this spring. I've been tying a few flies up, but pretty much didn't think about my latgest setup being a 9wt. I'm thinking it would be ok for the smaller ones, but not for the big ones....that I know I wouldn't have the self restraint not to throw to! :shedevil

What wtwould you suggest for the 50-70lb fish? 11wt?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry but as rare as the 70# fish have been I'm throwing a live bait. I wish they were thick enough still to be able work with a flyrod....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

12wt


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

9wt, no problem, as long as it's a 9wt with backbone. A 9-10wt can land just about any fish. Most big tarpon guys throw a 10wt now days. I think we've boated cobia pushing 60 without to much more than a 10wt. The short game, when you get them close to the boat is the toughest part on cobia.

Heres a vid catching some in Virginia a while back. 9 and 10 wts for sharks and cobia. notice the heat that my buddy Jason is putting on the last fish. 9 wt with lots of backbone, notice that the butt section doesn't bend much. Just don't go past 90 degrees, and you will never break a rod. Worst case if you are really getting bentand afraid of exploding the rod, just point the staight at the fish till they ease up (lots of billfish guys do that) http://www.youtube.com/user/capth3#p/u/18/pgiQJC6xl5Y

Also, you gotta fight big fish to the T. My buddy calls it Baking Brownies, high heat for 10-15 minutes. Baking Brownies will beat just about any fish, any rod.

....and another solid cobia on a 9wthttp://www.youtube.com/user/capth3#p/u/19/eMIPO9qi9zE

L8, Harry


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd go with at least an 9wt. but preferablly a 10wt. or 11wt. How much backing you got on your reel?

Good Luck, Love to see some great pics!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A fast action 9WT can without a doubt land most cobia in my opinion. I think on a fish over 70 than I might reach for a 10 or heavier but the average beach run fish of about 30-50lbs are perfect targets for lighter fly gear.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree Chris, a 9wt is more than plenty. 

Cobia are not the wildest fight out there by no means and actually are not much of a threat to light weight tackle at all. Any weight tackle that will allow a boatangler to keep steady pressure on a hooked fish will beat any cobia that swims. 8,9 or 10 would be plenty and a bunch or fun as well. Absolutely by no means would it be a must to use anything larger than a 10wt and certainly not a 12wt to land a large Cobia.Remember it's Cobia, The reel fight don't start until you get the fish in the boat, heck a buddy of mine caught a 42lb Cobia last year on my Pompano Rod and 8# line.

I don't think I have ever caught a Cobia on anything larger than a 10wt, and would much prefer an 8wt in light wind and a 9/10wt in the breeze. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ive got a 12wt that im going to try and catch one on this year. I have an 8/9 as well but Im going to throw the 12. I have no interest in fighting one forever


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/7/2010)*Ive got a 12wt that im going to try and catch one on this year. I have an 8/9 as well but Im going to throw the 12. I have no interest in fighting one forever


*Interesting.* 

Cobia are pretty easy to beat, when thinking of any Cobia I have ever caught or seen caught or heard of being caught, the Idea of fighting one forever has never been even ahint of a thought oridea.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ive never tried to catch one on fly but my 8/9 rod doesnt have a whole lot of backbone. Ive caught alot on regular tackle inlcuding a few nice ones and you are correct I havent ever fought one a long time. I guess a 30lber wouldnt be bad on my 9 but Ill start heavy and if for some reason I whip one real quick Ill throw something lighter next time.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Today's Fly Rods are unreal. A fast action 8wt is a Rocket to cast and has lifting power to spare. Cobia are what they are and will never be a fight that will require much beat a good sized fish, pretty much any tackle that will allow the angler to stay hooked up and apply moderate pressure on the fish will beat any Cobia via boat. 

I like a Sage RPLX or RPLXi, and I truly believe that it would not be a HUGE event to catch a 50+ Cobia on a Fast Action6wt Sage RPLX and a Large Arbor Reel such as Loop, and without fighting it Forever. I also truly believe the largest hurdle would casting in the wind with light Fly Line.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ive got a 12wt G Loomis with a Staal on it and so far I love it! Itll shoot a fly out there into the wind pretty well but then again it is throwing a 12wt line which like you said is alot easier than something lighter. I dont know what you consider fighting one forever is but i could see a 30 min fight with a 50lber on an 8/9. Ive never done it so I do not know if this is true but I have caught 1 or 2 on spinning rods


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/7/2010)*Ive got a 12wt G Loomis with a Staal on it and so far I love it! Itll shoot a fly out there into the wind pretty well but then again it is throwing a 12wt line which like you said is alot easier than something lighter. I dont know what you consider fighting one forever is but i could see a 30 min fight with a 50lber on an 8/9. Ive never done it so I do not know if this is true but I have caught 1 or 2 on spinning rods


*You (Freespool)brought up the term "Forever" as it pertains to fight a Cobia. I do believe that it is overkill as far as it pertains to Cobia.A very large number ofanglers chase Sails, Whites and even Blue Marlin witha 12wt, does that put it a little better into perspective? I am sure your 12wt will do very very well, and I wish you the best of luck, as well as look forward to seeing your report.*

*If I offended you by offering suggestion as to choice of Fly Tackle topersue Cobia,to the point you felt you needed to state thatyou have caught 1 or 2, please accept my apology. *


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You did not offend me at all. I have caught quite a few sails on a 12wt and I feel that a cobia fights harder than they do but thats just personal opinion. I have no doubt it can be done on lighter tackle


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/7/2010)*and I truly believe that it would not be a HUGE event to catch a 50+ Cobia on a Fast Action6wt Sage RPLX and a Large Arbor Reel such as Loop, and without fighting it Forever. I also truly believe the largest hurdle would casting in the wind with light Fly Line.


Please video this so we can all watch your reel go into melt down and the rod explode.:clap 

L8, Harry


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a TFO TiCr in 7wtand I'm ready to give ita try!! I cant wait to get out there and get a bull red or two!!


----------

